# [geöst] Thunderbird unter KDE

## Klaus Meier

Gibt es hier jemanden, der den Thunderbird unter KDE nutzt? Ich habe folgendes Problem, wennich auf einen Link klicke, dann wird der nicht in einem Browser geöffnet ssondern ich kann da nur mit rechts draufklicken und bekomme die Möglichkeit, in zu kopieren.

Firefox ist in den Einstellungen als Standardbrowser eingetragen.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Mon Sep 21, 2009 7:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skydoom

Hier das selbe Problem...

----------

## Josef.95

Ist die Suchfunktion wirklich schon so aus der Mode gekommen...?

Suchbegriff "Thunderbird" ein Thread unter diesem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-792098-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-thunderbird.html

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast ja recht, wenn man etwas im Stress ist. Deshalb besonders viel Danke. Aber das ist ja ziemlich peinlich, etwas Support für KDE sollten die schon bringen. Da gibt es doch Einstellungen für Standardprogramme.

----------

## Necoro

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Aber das ist ja ziemlich peinlich, etwas Support für KDE sollten die schon bringen.

 

Tröste dich -- zu min unter XFCE funktioniert es auch net standardmäßig ... und ich würde vermuten: Unter GNOME auch net  :Razz: .

----------

## Josef.95

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Aber das ist ja ziemlich peinlich, etwas Support für KDE sollten die schon bringen. 
> 
> Tröste dich -- zu min unter XFCE funktioniert es auch net standardmäßig ... und ich würde vermuten: Unter GNOME auch net .

 Das ganze ist wohl WM unabhängig, die Weitergabe ist einfach weder in Thunderbird, und auch nicht im Firefox vorgegeben...

Vollständigkeitshalber hier noch ein Link zur Lösung: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/TIP_Integrate_Thunderbird_and_Firefox

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Aber das ist ja ziemlich peinlich, etwas Support für KDE sollten die schon bringen. 
> 
> Tröste dich -- zu min unter XFCE funktioniert es auch net standardmäßig ... und ich würde vermuten: Unter GNOME auch net .

 

Doch, unter Gnome geht es. Wie das bei XFCE gehandhabt wird weiß ich nicht, weil ich es nicht kenne. Aber da man ja bei KDE einen Defaultbrowser und ei Defaultmailprogramm einstellen kann, dann wird es da ja wohl auch eine Möglichkeit geben, diesen abzurufen. Wenn man das bei XFCE nicht einstellen kann, dann kann man es ja auch nicht erwarten. Wie gesagt, daovn hängt es ab.

Aber bei dem ganzen Firlefanz um 3D Darstellung was da kommen soll und ähnlichen Gedöns sollte man doch mal so was implementieren. Lieber etwas, was Schlagzeilen bringt, weil Chrome und Safari ja so schön schnell und hip sind.

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich unter KDE für Thunderbird keine Add Ons installiert bekomme, da tut sich auch nichts.

----------

